# ATI graphics problem



## AsphyxiA (Feb 13, 2006)

i have inastalled linux suse and me and my friend are having a lot of trouble installing the ati drivers.  Apparently the card itself is recognized but it dosent seem to recognize its use as a video accelerator, it only recognizes it as a standard VGA.  HELP!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 17, 2006)

Which card are you using and have you tried older drivers?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 18, 2006)

try here ati install guide


----------



## Scheich (Sep 11, 2006)

*ati driver for suse 10.1  32bit & 64bit*

http://susewiki.org/index.php?title=Installing_ATI_Video_Drivers

This works, despite alot of error messages during the process, but the desktop is now fixed at 1600x1200@60Hz.


----------

